
Message from the ACM President Regarding Open Access - cimnine
https://www.acm.org/about-acm/statement-regarding-open-access
======
daly
The Open Access idea has been around for years. ACM has had all of those years
to "create a sustainable model".

Science is a community. Publications are the means of communication in that
community. Up-to-the-minute access is necessary in order to do relevant
research.

As a retired researcher I struggle with spending $40 for a 4 page paper
written by someone who was in my research group years ago. Given that I read a
dozen or more papers a month I too struggle with "a sustainable model".

You want to be "in the middle" of the community communications and you want to
make money doing it. I want to keep up with the community and do research. You
are actively blocking that effort.

